# Publisher 2007 -Uploading issues pleeease help..



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi... 

First, I want to say, thank you for taking the time to help... this means a lot me... 

I am doing my very first web page with Publisher 2007. I have it already completed. When uploading, I go to File, Publish to web, and save as an html document on a folder I have created on my c drive... This defaults it to two items... a folder names index_files and an html document entitled index... I proceed to copy and paste this to our webpage via our ftp address... ftp.txconcrete.com then, I proceed to open ftp site with Windows explorer... and paste both files to this...

Here is the problem... only the home page is uploaded. No pictures seem to be uploaded as well... 

I called Go Daddy (they are hosting our wepage)... from what I was told, if I right click on webpage and view the source, it's trying to retrieve info from my C drive... instead of web... please help... how do I link the info to internet? is that correct question? bottom line only home page gets uploaded excluding other pages and pictures... Apparently, all info got uploaded in the index folder, but webpage doesn't know it is in there.... it attempt to retrieve from c drive.. 

Important, I had previously uploaded and it worked fine.. make some text corrections and uploaded again.. it stopped working on it's own.. what can I do...

Jessica


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I presume www.txconcrete.com is the website address? If so, I took a peek at the HTML and GoDaddy is correct. Your page is trying to load images and other files from a local C: drive instead of from the web server.

I'm not a Publisher user so I can't tell you how to correct it using Publisher. However, to get the site working now, you can manually change the references to "file:///C:\{blah}" to the correct location.

First, we need to make sure the images got properly uploaded to the server. Go back to the FTP site using Windows Explorer and make sure the images appear. If you can't find them, we'll need to deal with that first. Once the images are on the server, we can fix the HTML.

Hopefully, someone with Publisher experience can provide info setting "relative paths" for images and other files in Publisher.

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks a million again for your time... 

on ftp there are three things... a stats folder, index.htm internet page which is supposed to be the doc, and an index_files folder in which all pictures and remainder internet pages (ie... about us, locations, etc) are located. 

From what I was explained, the site is not retrieving the pics and remainder pages from this index_files folder... 

please advise.. 



Oh, when I open html document on my C drive, it is showing everything properly..... when copies and paste to ftp it of course is not pulling remainder pages and pics... 

to manually change reference, do I simply right click on select view source and make modifications?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Thanks for the update. I've also confirmed the presence of the images. So, open the "index.htm" file in Notepad. The HTML will probably look foreign to you but don't worry about that.

Once opened in Notepad, search for "file:///C:\web\index_files\" You want to CHANGE each occurrence of:

file:///C:\web\index_files\

to

index_files/

You might even be able to use the "Search and Replace" function to do this. Once you have those changes made, use the "Save As" function to save it under a different name, like "index-tdk.htm". Make SURE to specify the "Save As Type" option as "All Files". Then, upload the changed file to the same place where the current index.htm is and load the new file like this:

www.txconcrete.com/{new file}.htm

and the images should appear. If you use 'index-tdk.htm' as the filename, the test URL would be:

www.txconcrete.com/index-tdk.htm

Once you're done, report back here and post the test URL you used so we can confirm everything is ok.

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

I renamed it exactly as you listed it in order to make it easier we are both on the same page... index-tdk is already on ftp.... 

I used the replace method, thank goodness for it... I was very much intimidated by looking at html document... is this what you do? computer programmer? 

what next?

grateful, 

Jessica


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, the attached screenshot is what I get. I think you made the change correctly! 

Now, rename index.htm as "index-bad.htm" and then rename "index-tdk.htm" as "index.htm" and upload the new index.htm file to the server and everyone else should see the images appear. 

That will get the site up now. Next, go over the Publisher documentation to see if you can learn how to use relative paths for images and files referenced in the HTML file instead of "absolute paths", like you were using. Once you have that figured out, you're set! 

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

did as told..... 

I went to someone else's computer and logged on to view... 

For some weird reason... when you are home and click on the menu bar, you are only given an option to click one page (whether it's about us, locations, etc.) Once there, you cannot go to any other...Ie... If I re-log back to web page... and attempt to go from home to about us it works... stops there... re log back on,... go from home to locations it works... stops there... 

On Publisher it gives you three ways to test whether links on menu bar work, I tested it in all three ways and I know links do work.... 

What do you think?

Also... pics are not showing up.. is that what you meant about pictures referenced in html file as apposed to absolute paths?

thanks again... I can't begin to tell you how grateful I am... in half a day, you have helped me more than all my reading...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jdominguez said:


> For some weird reason... when you are home and click on the menu bar, you are only given an option to click one page (whether it's about us, locations, etc.) Once there, you cannot go to any other...Ie... If I re-log back to web page... and attempt to go from home to about us it works... stops there... re log back on,... go from home to locations it works... stops there...
> 
> (snip)
> 
> What do you think?


The other pages are using the same, "bad" absolute paths as the home page. You will have to make the change you made above to ALL the pages in your site.



> Also... pics are not showing up.. is that what you meant about pictures referenced in html file as apposed to absolute paths?


Yep, it's the same problem the home page had.



> thanks again... I can't begin to tell you how grateful I am... in half a day, you have helped me more than all my reading...


No problemo. 

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

I opened notepad and opened the internet file page### inside the index_files folder and did replacement... I made sure to save as htm with a different and save as type ALL FILES. the trick of renaming it as page###-tdk.htm was awesome so that I won't get confused on the good one and bad one... the original file, page### was renames as bad and page###-tdk.htm was renames without -tdk.... 

I uploaded, but it is still not working... does the fact that it is inside the index_files folder matter? 

can I please have a mailing address for you... please... 

forever grateful, 

Jessica Dominguez


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jdominguez said:


> I uploaded, but it is still not working... does the fact that it is inside the index_files folder matter?


Yep, that's exactly the problem. 

ALL of the HTML files should be in the same directory (folder) which is OUTSIDE the "index_files" directory. Move ALL of the website HTML (.htm) files to the same location as index.htm and you should be all set. 



> can I please have a mailing address for you... please...


Like my home address or something? 

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay... so I copied html files to outside the index_files folder... I saved each one to my C drive at home... I opened each html file with Notepad and I changed the routing from index_files something, something page### to simply page###.... 

In other words I re-directed from it attempting to pull html from inside folder and simply assign the page### name... 

I did this for all documents and it works perfectly on Mozilla.... 

However, if I open internet explorer it's not working... I conclude that the changes were not picked up in internet explorer... 

What do you think? 

Thanks, Tom...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Great! We're making GREAT progress! I run Linux at home so I'll check out IE in the morning when I'm at work. 

We're almost there. 

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jdominguez said:


> However, if I open internet explorer it's not working... I conclude that the changes were not picked up in internet explorer...


Ok, I've viewed the page in IE7 and I'm thinking all the VML stuff Publisher put in is interfering. I'll see if stripping it out helps.

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

vml?

stripping... ?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yeah, if you look at the HTML generated by Publisher, there's a lot of VML tags that tend to cause unnecessary bloat and are mostly IE-centric. Removing that should allow you to have pages that load in ALL browsers.

I should have something you can check out later today. 

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you, Tom....


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Ok, attached is an index.html file that should load fine in IE. I basically removed all the VML stuff Publisher added and things started loading. 

You want to unzip the attached HTML file in the SAME place where the current index.htm is located on your computer. Then, rename the current index.htm file to "index-bad-ie.htm". Then, rename "index-new.html" to "index.htm" and upload it to the server.

Then, try it out in IE and let me know what it does for you. 

If this works for you, we can talk about what to do with the rest of the site.

Peace...


----------



## jdominguez (Feb 12, 2009)

the htm zip index document that you e-mailed me..... I compared the old version to the new one... it's too different like for me to ask what you did... 

If you notice.. home looks different than the other pages.... ?

Be honest.. do you think you could explain to me the reasoning of the changes you did for me to adjust on future uploads?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

jdominguez said:


> the htm zip index document that you e-mailed me..... I compared the old version to the new one... it's too different like for me to ask what you did...


I removed the stuff Publisher put in that was basically "getting in the way". 



> If you notice.. home looks different than the other pages.... ?


That's because I somehow got the image locations wrong. 

For example, this image (the header image) can't be found on the server:
http://www.txconcrete.com/index_files/image804.gif

But this image can:
http://www.txconcrete.com/index_files/image8041.gif

So, I've attached an updated index.html file for you to try. 



> Be honest.. do you think you could explain to me the reasoning of the changes you did for me to adjust on future uploads?


Honestly, you should stop using Publisher to maintain the site and find another HTML editor. There are plenty of free ones available if cost is an issue.

For some reason, the VML Publisher put in was interfering with IE's rendering of the page. When I removed that, everything started rendering just fine. Plus, the removal of the VML reduced the size of the index.html file, resulting in a page that should load faster since there is less data that has to be transferred.

Give this new index.html file a try and let me know what happens. Follow the same procedure you did before.

Peace...


----------

